# Finalizado amplificador TDA2050 x 4



## joseh55 (Oct 21, 2009)

Saludos.. por fin acá les muestro el armado casero del amplificador hecho con integrados TDA2050 en modo bridge..

**ACA** las fotos del amplificador armado 
Por favor acepto opiniones o mejoras que estimen
Aca esta el diagrama
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4153/amplificadorfier.jpg


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 21, 2009)

yo trabajo con tda2050 he echo algunos de mis primeros con estos y 2030 con buenos resultados fuente simple y estoy comenzando en esto, me parece muy bueno este amplificador, buscaba algo asi, comentanos como suena, que tal trabaja, cumplio tu espectativa, de ante mano gracias


----------



## joseh55 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola, si fíjate que en la parte superior del diagrama donde dice "ACA" esta  el enlace hacia la información completa de armado funcionamiento y fotos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2009)

Para hacerlo más simple, transcribo lo que contiene el link, adjunto al final las fotos y cierro conuna advertencia a Joseh55:


"Estas son las imágenes del amplificador de audio completado y armado con circuitos integrados TDA2050.

(Ver imágenes adjuntas)

La caja inferior contiene la placa con el circuito del amplificador, conexiones RCA de entrada, salidas de altavoces, control de volumen y un pequeño LED de encendido. La caja metálica superior es la fuente de poder conmutada, la cual provee los 24 voltios para la alimentación del amplificador, y 12 para el ventilador. Elegí este tipo de fuente ya que resulta mucho mas económica que la construcción de una fuente clásica con transformador.
 Al circuito le agregue el control de volumen con un potenciometro doble logarítmico de 50k ohm, esto le redujo la totalidad de ruidos que se metían al amplificador, ya que anteriormente conectaba directamente la entrada al amplificador sin bajar el nivel. Ahora cuando el amplificador esta encendido y no hay nada en reproducción, solo se escucha en los altavoces el pequeño sonido “psssssss” a muy pero muy bajo nivel, el cual es totalmente normal en cualquier equipo de audio
 Coloque un switche para el encendido total del circuito empotrado en el chasis de la fuente de poder, en el cual van conectados el cable verde y negro. Otra ventaja de este tipo de fuente es que no da ruido al encendido, y no hay necesidad de utilizar algún circuito protector de altavoces, los cuales retardan por unos segundos la conexión de las salidas a los altavoces mediante un pequeño circuito y rele
 Hace poco tiempo pensaba agregarle un preamplificador con control de tonos, pero por falta de tiempo decidí dejarlo así, ademas quede bastante satisfecho con el funcionamiento actual, sonido claro y nítido, sin ruidos y buena potencia. Considero que suena mejor y mas potente que un equipo de audio stereo para el hogar de serie los cuales siempre rondan por los 20 o 30 watts RMS por canal.
 No dudes en hacer tus comentarios o plantear tus dudas…"

Saludos


----------------
@Joseh55: Es la segunda vez que ponés un link a tu web. No lo hagas de nuevo o los mensajes irán a Moderación y serás sancionado. De querer hacerle publicidad a tu blog, no uses el foro.

Normas de Participación: 

*2.1* Los usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica* no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 22, 2009)

haa pero este creo ya haberl o visto, suerte y saludos


----------



## gabriel valarezo (Oct 22, 2009)

Por favor dejame el esquema de la fuente que utiliza este amplificador de 96 watts


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 22, 2009)

te quedo muy bueno, yo tengo algo similar pero no en puente uno por canal y con fuente simple, yo tambien tengo una fuente de PC sin uso de 12 A, tu dices y probaste que se puede hacer funcionar este circuito que te pide fuente simetrica a partir de una fuente de PC? si es asi excelente y hago el mismo tuyo que se ve muy bien, yo tengo claroq ue la fuente del PC tambien tiene + y - V pero habia oido que el - casi no da corriente, pero si tu dices que te sirvio seria excelente ya que no cuento con mucho presupuesto para el transformadorrador y todo pero si fuente de pc, espero pronta respuesta, saludos y gracias


----------



## lubob (Feb 23, 2010)

se ve interesante,tendras el pcb y el listado de componentes,si los tienes o alguien los tiene se lo agradeceria.


----------



## tokle (Sep 3, 2011)

el cicuito integrado tda 2050 el estereo o mono


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2011)

tokle dijo:


> el cicuito integrado tda 2050 el estereo o mono



Mono

*Datasheet TDA2050*


----------



## angelxp (Nov 8, 2011)

pon el pcb o el diagrama q seguiste para el armado del circuito.


----------

